# Unterschied abstract interface und interface



## noisebreath (17. Mrz 2010)

hi

ich programmier seit ner weile Java und ich kenne natürlich ne abstract class und interfaces aber jetzt bin ich über ein abstract interface gestolpert. was ist denn das und was ist der unterschied zu den anderen?

lg
noise


----------



## Schandro (17. Mrz 2010)

gibts net bzw. es macht syntaktisch keinen unterschied ob man 
	
	
	
	





```
interface
```
 oder 
	
	
	
	





```
abstract interface
```
 schreibt. wo bisten gestolpert?


----------



## eRaaaa (17. Mrz 2010)

Interfaces sind in Java immer abstract, das Schlüsselwort kannst du hinschreiben oder nicht, ist also optional


----------



## noisebreath (17. Mrz 2010)

lol oki thx das erklärt einiges ^^


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (17. Mrz 2010)

ist genau wie public in interfaces zu schreiben, nur machts da trotzdem sogut wie jeder


----------

